# Simba, DOB Aug 06 German Shepherd



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

History: DOB Aug 06 one family losing their home

Salient points: Well trained, proven with small children and we think he should live with children, he loves them. Great dogs inside and out. Join companion dog(s) or only dog (if not left).

Advert: Simba joined his family as a pup with their young female Shepherd. She mothered him and taught him everything she knew. Simba was always submissive and grew into a wonderful example of his breed. He is neutered, vax'd and chipped.

Simba has a sable coat which means he has the light colour under his black tipped fur. He is obedient and respects his family's rules and wishes, enjoys off lead management and a loving family with young children who he really cares for. His Shepherd partner was homed a little while ago and he is managing to "find himself" as an only dog so could manage any scenario. Currently fostered in Buckinghamshire.

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress  Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Simba Aug 06 GSD Medmenham Bucks Fostered.

If you are interested in re-homing please visit our website www.rescueremedies.co.uk and complete our homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

I even showed this to hubby, he looks like the perfect rescue dog (he said no  ).


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Can't believe you are going to drop it there - we women are depending on you to win him round!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

Rescue Remedies said:


> Can't believe you are going to drop it there - we women are depending on you to win him round!


It's sad really. We looked at our local shelter for ages before we got our cocker spaniel puppy from a breeder in the end and if we had come across Simba we would have bitten someones hand off for him (including my husband) trouble is we now have a 4 month old pup in the house and i fear an extra one quite so soon could tip me over the edge . Surely he won't wait for long, we found it really hard to find rescues who were ok with young children when we looked.

Good luck xx


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Keep watching his thread - hopefully he will find that special home soon


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

Rescue Remedies said:


> Keep watching his thread - hopefully he will find that special home soon


and all the time we are chatting he stays on the top spot a bit longer


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

We love them all so much and wish they were all in the top spot, never the bottom.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

Good Luck.


----------



## Altered Angel (Apr 11, 2009)

I've just seen the date so I'm probably way too late, but I saw Simba somewhere else on-line earlier this evening (before I joined here) and sent in a re-homing form for him. He's beautiful!

Hi by the way - I'm new if you didn't aleady guess LOL


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

Altered Angel said:


> I've just seen the date so I'm probably way too late, but I saw Simba somewhere else on-line earlier this evening (before I joined here) and sent in a re-homing form for him. He's beautiful!
> 
> Hi by the way - I'm new if you didn't aleady guess LOL


Hi and welcome to the forum!

He's gorgeous isn't he! Hope you get a response from them! They usually update on here if they've found a new home, so maybe you aren't too late


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

As far as I know Simba is still looking . Sometimes it takes a couple of days for our rehomer to get back to people as we are a small rescue run by volunteers. Please follow up your questionnaire with an email to [email protected] - fingers crossed.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update on Simba from our forum 

Just thought I would post some up-to-date pics and post that Simba is fine with other dogs once he gets to know them. A couple of dogs we meet regularly he doesn't even take notice of anymore. He just needs to be introduced in a calm way to them. (Hally is just too mad when she greets others, but we do love her to bits!)

Relaxing in front of the fire, safe distance away from 3 legged Boss cat Molly!










This is Simba's typical look at you - adorable!










On a walk in Black Park, you can still see his ribs, but he is getting more muscular now. He will be a big boy once filled out.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Simba in his new home in Wiltshire.

He seems to have settled in well...




























HE FOUND HIS FOREVER HOME!


----------



## beansy (Nov 23, 2008)

Aww he's gorgeous i'm so glad he's found his iforever home


----------

